# Tiffany Lakosky pics (and me)



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

I figured that would get you people to look. Don't worry I will show you a couple pics of her.
My brother and I went to the Missouri Deer Classic on Saturday. We got seperated for a little while and he got to meet Brenda Valentine and I didn't.  I did watch her give a seminar and really liked it.
Sunday we went to the Iowa Deer Classic. This thing was top notch. We met all kinds of hunting people. Don and Kandi Kisky, Ralph and Vicky Cianciarulo, Larry Weishuhn, Greg Miller, Tiffany Lakosky and Michael Waddel. I'm probably leaving out a few that were there. We got lots of autographs and a few pics.

Here is me and Tiffany.








Me and Michael.








My little brother and Michael.








Little brother and Tiffany.










All of the people we met were as nice as could be and because of them it was one of the best days I've ever had.

Oh ya, man am I getting fat.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Dangit! I thought about going but decided I wouldn't since I had gone to the St. Louis and IL classics the 2 weeks before. CRAP!!!!!! I didn't get no pics with Tif but had I my wife would probably divorce me. She's a jealous woman! I did get about a year supply of free chew though!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

You did get some great pics.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tiffany*

Lucky man..I want to meet Tiffany..nice pic

bigbucks170


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Washi*

Tiffiany is HOT


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

Washi you lucky ol' dog you!!!!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

She is a cute lady and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## db4701 (Mar 8, 2006)

she has to be one of the finest specimens in the female species. the old heart beat picks up a little doesnt it boys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slinger09 (Oct 11, 2004)

I have her as my screen saver just to get under the wifes skin. Hot chicks in camo hunting with bows, does it get any better?


----------



## OLDHOOTOWL (Feb 9, 2003)

Shame on you dirty old men. Any more pics?


----------



## jamestheron (Sep 16, 2004)

slinger09 said:


> I have her as my screen saver just to get under the wifes skin. Hot chicks in camo hunting with bows, does it get any better?



amen brother:wink:


----------



## jamestheron (Sep 16, 2004)

OLDHOOTOWL said:


> Shame on you dirty old men. Any more pics?


----------



## Huskers05 (Apr 5, 2005)

Tiffany Lakoski 

Washi, you are the man.

In case of a nuclear disaster I will nominate you and Tiffany as the people to repopulate the earth. That's a good lookin' couple, stud! :wink:


----------



## danimal7802 (Nov 29, 2004)

i went up there friday night and had a really good time. didn't get to see anyone special though.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 25, 2004)

You're all a bunch of sex crazed sicko's and you should be ashamed of yourself! Does anyone have any pictures of her naked?


----------



## hayseed (Oct 4, 2004)

Washi, which one are you? The blonde or the brunette?


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

hayseed said:


> Washi, which one are you? The blonde or the brunette?


I'm the brunette. If you look close you can probably see my wheelchair wheels. Thats why she is leaning down and Michael is kneeling.
The blonde haired guy is my "little" brother. I used to look as good as him but after being in this wheelchair I got fat.

Oh and I forgot to list Lee (Tiffanys' husband) in the list of people we met. Somehow I forgot about him.


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Drool!!!*

Dang, I wish they'd come out West........... 

Great pic's!!!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Great pics. Looks like all had a great time. Nice to be with some great known hunters that don't have the big head, I'm sure. :hail:


----------



## hunterhowdy (Mar 18, 2005)

Washi said:


> I'm the brunette. If you look close you can probably see my wheelchair wheels. Thats why she is leaning down and Michael is kneeling.
> The blonde haired guy is my "little" brother. I used to look as good as him but after being in this wheelchair I got fat.
> 
> Oh and I forgot to list Lee (Tiffanys' husband) in the list of people we met. Somehow I forgot about him.






Duh, I wonder why.


----------



## rcd567 (Apr 14, 2004)

This was my 4th Iowa Deer Classic and by far the best. Met the folks you mentioned and all were great. Got lots of autographs but was 30 minutes from home when I realized I forgot my camera. Got to spend a little time with Michael after his talk at the IBA banquet. What a guy. I don't know how Iowa can top this years event, except to get them all to come back next year.

Interesting side note...Michael said this time of year was really hard on those guys. He hadn't been home in 4 weeks. Just going show to show. Likes meeting all the folks but misses his family.


----------



## gonehunting 45 (Jan 19, 2005)

*wow*

You lucky dog...I would share my treestand with her anyday of the week. She is a cutie


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice pics. I was hoping to see her while I was at the H'burg show. Her husband is one lucky dude. BTW, we have a _single_ friend here in Pa that could pass for her sister!


----------



## huntersangel32 (Jun 4, 2004)

Don't forget about Micheal


----------



## nova bowhunter (Jul 17, 2003)

*pics*

nice mullets!!


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Dang it I am ticked!!! I have gone probably the last 4 years and the only person I saw was Chuck Adams, which was cool. I miss one year and they have 2 of my favorite outdoor personalities there!! Michael and Tiffany are awesome, I guess I should have read the flyer!! Easton94


----------



## mainewoodsman (Feb 23, 2006)

how do these guys find women like that.... WHO BOWHUNT?!


----------

